# Race to Alaska/R2ak



## Luvtolearn (Jun 2, 2014)

This looks interesting! This is a must see! What are your guy thoughts?

Race to Alaska |


----------



## single2coil (Apr 12, 2014)

I live near Port Townsend, this race will be an amazing blast. Most won't make it but just to get involved for a short time will be great. There will be some amazing people that will get up north. We will be following it closely. Each year it will get better as folks figure this challenge.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh dear, now I wanna play. 
I never should have followed that link.


----------



## harmonic (Sep 10, 2013)

looks like great fun if I was over that way would be as keen as.


----------



## wristwister (Mar 20, 2013)

Ha ha ha, that's hilarious. Good one, one of the better 4/1 pranks I've come across today. Yeah, right, like someone would really be looney enough to organize an engineless race through some of the most treacherous waters on the planet.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Back in the day (before my time) real men and women rowed the entire coast.Even as a kid ,I saw whole families living on and hand gill netting from big rowing dorrys.(lug sail) .When I finally went coastal as a sailer it was sans machina. The wind is always to or fro and so is the tide . I must say that racing puts another facet to the adventure but good and prudent seamanship is always #1 .My problem would be the pressure to win over the pleasure of quiet anchorages for days at a time. Ive still got my charts to Skagway if anyone needs them. Only used them twice.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Wrist- no joke. Lots of teams gearing up for this race. $10,000 first prize, set of steak knives second prize. Some really innovative vessels set to enter, it's going to be interesting to see what finishes.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Where do they start from ? I was to lazy to look . I think I will enter that race , I just bought me one of those SUP's . Happy 4/1 everyone !


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

They start from Port Townsend, WA and the first leg is to cross the strait of Juan de Fuca to Victoria, BC. Those that successfully complete the first leg qualify to continue to AK.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Tide turns to flood about 10 am. That gets you into Juan de Fuca.Then a long slog to Vic. Hope it's a hard SEaster. The production boats may need it.


----------



## wristwister (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, I know this race is the real deal. I was goofing off in my reply above (it was 4/1 after all). I've been following the formation of this race closely, and chatted to the organizers. I think it's a fantastic idea, although I do question the liability exposure to the organizers. I expect to see some carnage, especially through the straits.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Having wandered a bit, I bet that Milbank and Dixon may be bit more carnaging ,even for the by then more experienced. There the sea otters can body surf .on a good day.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

I would prefer to do the race on the outside


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Even the van Isle 360 goes the other way and it's naught to do with Coriolis. On the other hand you could order up 10 days of light sou'east and row 24/7 to Triangle where the standing waves are bigger than xxxxxx,xx


----------



## Eder (Sep 21, 2009)

Well we have a winner! ( it wasn't the stand up paddle board guy haha)

Race to Alaska | Daily Updates


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We've had steady near gale conditions in Johnstone Strait and QC Sound.. the performance of the F25C who won today is amazing, and I've recently seen some incredible aerial shots somewhere on FB of the Hobie 33 currently in 2nd place pounding to weather. 

Lots left for those further (way?) back down the course..


----------

